# Reversing Camera Upgrade single to twin camera



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I have a 2011 Swift made Autocruise Starspirit. It has a single rear view camera but the screen seems to offer a second input. 
Does anyone know if you can upgrade to a twin rear view unit just by changing the camera and would the harness be wired to to take a twin signal without replacing? 
Peter


----------

